# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  "Thread" View?

## DaRev

Rob,
Rambo told us how to use the "search" feature on the old board to get a "thread" view -  It posted the original post with the beginnings of the responses listed below it so you could go to a particular response (i.e., I used "Recent posts: Messages posted within the last 3 days" as my starting point).. Is that view possible on the new board?

----------


## Rob

DaRev,

These type questions are addressed in the FAQ (Frequently Asked Questions) link above:

http://negril.com/forum/faq.php?faq=...thread_display

----------

